# 3DPrintBoardPro > Free Self Promotion >  boston3dprinters.com - Refurbished Professional Color 3D Printers

## boston3dprinters

We recently launched boston3dprinters.com

We have several excellent used ProJet 660 and ZCorp 650 machines, equipment and supplies for full color 3D printing. All of our 3D printers come with a 90 Day Full Warranty and service contract recertification at no extra cost. 

Our company is located in Boston, MA USA.

----------


## suparunkg1

Interest service
ทางเข้า 928bet

----------


## sandy chen

:Stick Out Tongue: I'm sandy ,I'm manufacturer of 3D printer .Does anyone want to purchase and wholesale 3D printer? My email is sandychen1211@foxmail.com. Whatsapp is +86 13356367213.

----------


## cuong3dmaster

Dear Sir, i'm Cuong from Vietnam. I'm interested in used full color 3d printer (projet660Pro). Please contact me by email: cuong3dmaster@gmail.com. How to login your website: boston3dprinters.com

----------


## cuong3dmaster

> We recently launched boston3dprinters.com
> 
> We have several excellent used ProJet 660 and ZCorp 650 machines, equipment and supplies for full color 3D printing. All of our 3D printers come with a 90 Day Full Warranty and service contract recertification at no extra cost. 
> 
> Our company is located in Boston, MA USA.


Dear Sir, i'm Cuong from Vietnam. I'm interested in used full color 3d printer (projet660Pro). Please contact me by email: cuong3dmaster@gmail.com. How to login your website: boston3dprinters.com

----------

